# varieties for newbies?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

As some of you might have seen,there are a few varieties that I really like,but I was just wondering if there is a variety that more experienced people would recommend for a newbie?

Or should you really just go with what you really like?

Thankyou


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess it depends on what you want. If you want to go to shows and have a good chance at winning, then you should probably choose one (or two) of the pale self varieties (PEW, cream, ivory, dove&#8230 PEWs are great for newbies, because you don't have to think much about the color and you will get a good sense of what the ideal type is, when breeding them.
I have never shown my mice (I wish I could!), but I have had a lot, in lots of different varieties. I don't know about show breeders, but I would never recommend a dark self (Black, blue&#8230 to a newbie. It's very difficult to try to maintain a good type while improving saturation and vice versa.
The marked varieties (broken, even, tricolor, dutch&#8230 suits the people that get bored of uniformity. The good marked mouse are few and far between, so patience is needed


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Malene said:


> I guess it depends on what you want. If you want to go to shows and have a good chance at winning, then you should probably choose one (or two) of the pale self varieties (PEW, cream, ivory, dove&#8230 PEWs are great for newbies, because you don't have to think much about the color and you will get a good sense of what the ideal type is, when breeding them.
> I have never shown my mice (I wish I could!), but I have had a lot, in lots of different varieties. I don't know about show breeders, but I would never recommend a dark self (Black, blue&#8230 to a newbie. It's very difficult to try to maintain a good type while improving saturation and vice versa.
> The marked varieties (broken, even, tricolor, dutch&#8230 suits the people that get bored of uniformity. The good marked mouse are few and far between, so patience is needed


Thankyou  I have fallen in love with cream satins so I think I will probably go with them


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol I should have read this last year before I started out showing my mice with my self blues and satin self blues and brokens and now tri colours


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Ha ha I'm still not 100% on my first variety yet! I love so many of them 
Still leaning towards the Cream satins


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

If you can find any.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Providing firstmice can travel,creams won't be difficult to get compared to lots of other varieties.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> Providing firstmice can travel,creams won't be difficult to get compared to lots of other varieties.


Yes willing and able to travel


----------

